# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen,terug naar 55 kilo?

## sandra

hoi ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar ben 1.68m en weeg 67. twee jaar geleden was dit nog maar 55kg. ik wil graag terug dit gewicht behalen. heeft er iemand tips? ik woon in een gezin van zes kinderen waar er heel veel lekkers is  :Frown:  en daar kan ik natuurlijk niet afblijven

----------


## sandra

het zou ook leuk zijn om iemand met een gelijkaardig probleem te kennen. om gedachten uit te wisselen via mail.

----------


## Marie

Beste Sandra ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat je niet te zwaar bent.
Natuurlijk ben je zwaarder dan een paar jaar geleden.
Je vormen hebben zich nog verder ontwikkeld en daar hoort nou eenmaal een paar kilo bij.

----------


## sherida21

hoi,
ik ben 21 jaar en ook een paar kilootjes te veel en ik wil geen reclame maken hoor maar ik zit nu 4 maanden bij de weight watchers en dat gaat best lekker en vooral op een gezonde manier ik ben al ruim 10 kilo afgevallen!! ik zou soms wel willen dat het iets sneller gaat, maar ja hoe sneller je afvalt hoe sneller het ook weer aankomt. en daarbij een paar keer proberen te bewegen en dat hoeft echt niet bij een sportschool. maar ga eens skeeleren of een wandelingetje maken ofzo. oké, ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

groeten sherida

kijk op www.weightwathers.nl of op https://happyhealthy.nl/dieet-schema/

----------


## Jacqueline

Hoi&#33;

Ik kan je een heel natuurlijk product aanbieden, waarbij je hongergevoel minder wordt, je meer energie zult ervaren en je ook nog lekker voelt.

Stuur me maar even een email op: [email protected]

Ik voel me er zelf ook geweldig bij &#33;

Groetjes

----------


## Marie

waaromvertel je niet gewoon hier op dit forum wat het is?

----------


## Karin1410

[B][FONT=Courier][SIZE=7]

Ja ook ik zou graag op deze site willen zien wat voor een "truc" er wordt gebruikt om af te vallen.
Kan dat niet op de site opworden gezet?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Moona

> _Originally posted by sandra_@04-06-2004, 13:03:02
> * hoi ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar ben 1.68m en weeg 67. twee jaar geleden was dit nog maar 55kg. ik wil graag terug dit gewicht behalen. heeft er iemand tips? ik woon in een gezin van zes kinderen waar er heel veel lekkers is  en daar kan ik natuurlijk niet afblijven*


 Ik zou je willen aanraden Juso Afslankvezels te gebruiken (te koop bij de Tuinen)

Hiermee kun je vrij snel de nodige kilo&#39;s kwijtraken zonder dieet te volgen. (het is ook lekker goedkoop)

groetjes, Moona

----------


## Moona

> _Originally posted by Marie_@14-06-2004, 11:17:45
> * waaromvertel je niet gewoon hier op dit forum wat het is?*


 Het zal wel over BMI gaan dit mysterie.

Kun je bijna 40 euro betalen voor een pot vezels, terwijl de Juso vezels (zie mijn vorige post) precies hetzelfde zijn, maar die kosten maar 12 euro.

Deze vezels geven idd een vol gevoel, geeft veel energie (omdat ze zorgen voor een langzame afgifte van energie aan het lichaam, het voedsel wordt geleidelijk opgenomen in plaats van heel snel, daardoor heb je ook geen behoefte tot snoepen).
de vezels zorgen voor een massa in je maag en darmen, geeft een beetje verzadigd gevoel.

Geen BMI kopen dus, oplichterij of iig veels te duur, als iemand dergelijke vezels wil gaan gebruiken neem dan de Juso Afslankvezels van de Tuinen.

(ik ben er zelf 9 kilo mee kwijtgeraakt in 6 weken)

----------


## Goggie

Vroeger was ikzelf ook te dik. Maar probeer dus regelmatig te bewegen en wat sporten te doen, dan hoef je niet bij een vereniging te komen of wat dan ook, maar probeer een paar kilometer te fietsen of te wandelen. Natuurlijk moet je dit opbouwend doen. Dat heb ik zelf ook gedaan met fietsen, ik heb er tegenwoordig een hobby van gemaakt. Ik was dus eerst 5 kilometer wezen fietsen, later bouwde ik het op naar de 60 kilometer, helaas doe ik dit niet vaak meer.

----------


## Niesta

> _Originally posted by Moona+25-08-2004, 01:15:50--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Moona @ 25-08-2004, 01:15:50)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--Marie_@14-06-2004, 11:17:45
> * waaromvertel je niet gewoon hier op dit forum wat het is?*


................................

Geen BMI kopen dus, oplichterij of iig veels te duur, als iemand dergelijke vezels wil gaan gebruiken neem dan de Juso Afslankvezels van de Tuinen.

(ik ben er zelf 9 kilo mee kwijtgeraakt in 6 weken)

[/b][/quote]
ik wil heel graag wat extra kilootjes kwijt, ben niet te dik maar iets strakker zou ik wel fijn vinden, denk er al weken over om laxeerpillen te kopen, maar naar al jullie reacties te lezen lijkt me dat niet meer zo slim. mijn vraag nu..hoelang doe je met zo&#39;n pakje Juso van de tuinen?

----------


## Tan

Hee,
Weet je, mensen moet even niet doen alsof afslanken zomaar gedaan kan worden...... 
Even een kuurtje hier of daar, en dan hoppa&#33; 10kg eraf

Wat je bij afslanken echt moet aanpakken is niet je eetgedrag, maar het &#39;waarom&#39;
Je bent dit niet voor niets gaan doen, er zit je iets niet lekker, en ter bescherming van jezelf prop je jezelf vol met al dat lekkers. Als je nu dat punt voor jezelf kan gaan aanpakken, is daarna de weg vrij om te gaan afslanken. 
Want wat er namelijk gebeurd met afslanken is dat je de &#39;waarom&#39; van je eetgedrag onder ogen komt en het voor jezelf oplost. Kom jij dit niet onder ogen, en ga je gewoon &#39;in aanval op je gewicht&#39; blijf je tegen deze waarom botsen en krijg je dat het afvallen niet lukt, of dat je eens in de zoveel tijd een ontiegelijke terug val krijgt.

Zelf ben ik hier namelijk heel erg mee bezig geweest. Heb altijd mezelf helemaal volgevreten, ben nu ruim een jaar bezig met afslanken, en daar heb ik hele goede begeleiding bij, met voedings producten van Herbalife, en de persoon die mij de begeleiding op de producten geeft, natuurlijk denk je, herbalife is toch een afslankproduct, dus dan hoef je er toch niet zolang mee bezig te zijn? Maar Herbalife is uitgebalanceerde voeding, en ik voel me er echt super bij.

De reden waarom het zo lang duurt is omdat ik steeds met iedere kilo een beetje van mezelf en van mijn verleden opruim en dat is emotioneel zwaar. Heel zwaar. 

Ik weet niet je achtergrond en waarom je precies bent gaan eten, maar denk er eens over na, dat is niet zomaar uit de lucht komen vallen&#33; Ik kom uit een gezin met 5 vrouwen en er is altijd veel chocola in huis, dus ik snap je valkuil  :Wink:  dat is niet fijn nee.

Als je meer contact met me wilt, mail dan ff, ik sta daar altijd open voor&#33;

In ieder geval veel succes, en doe wat je gevoel je ingeeft, laat je niet teveel van het pad brengen door alle mensen met hun (goed bedoelde) adviezen, maar laat je vooral niet van je pad brengen door jezelf. Als jij echt wilt, dan kan dat, lukt dit niet, zul je even verder moeten gaan nadenken over de &#39;waarom&#39;.

Liefs, Tan

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

> hoi ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar ben 1.68m en weeg 67. twee jaar geleden was dit nog maar 55kg. ik wil graag terug dit gewicht behalen. heeft er iemand tips? ik woon in een gezin van zes kinderen waar er heel veel lekkers is  en daar kan ik natuurlijk niet afblijven


Nou sorry hoor maar als jij denk dat je te zwaar bent dan ben je misschien wel niet helemaal lekker.. als je nou 20 was en je bent 100 kilo dan ist een ander verhaal maar je weeg bijna niks..

Groetjes Cher

----------


## Gast1

Je bent idd niet te dik...
Ik ben 18, 1.70m en weeg 109 kilo, ben momenteel bezig met afvallen en het gaat heel goed...
als je nou zwaar woog had ik best tips gegeven maar ik jaag iemand niet anorexia op 't lijf...

Groetjes,
Jade

----------


## Gast22

hoi jade, 

ik zit met zo'n zelfde probleem ik ben 22 en ik weeg ook ruim 100 kilo, ik heb al een aantal mislukte pogingen tot afvallen gedaan heb jij een aantal goede tips voor me?? alvast bedankt

----------


## Lennart

Volgens mij is veel sporten nog de beste oplossing. De meeste Nederlanders bewegen gewoon te weinig. We leven in een luie maatschappij.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik weet wel dat we geen anorexia moeten stimuleren, en dat dik een heel relatief begrip is. Ik ben zelf 1.69 en tegen de 60 kilo. 55 is echt een ideaal gewicht hoor voor die lengte. Dus ik snap ook dat ze 67 teveel vindt. Je kan beter afvallen als het om een paar kilo gaat toch? In plaats van wachten tot je inderdaad 100 kilo bent.

Hiermee wil ik niet de meisjes die dit probleem noemden de grond in trappen. Mijn moeder is sinds 3 maanden heel succesvol aan het afvallen, zij heeft echt serieus overgewicht. Ik heb meer mensen in de familie waar dit het geval is, en bij de meeste van hen is het echt aanleg. Die mensen hebben zich echt niet steeds helemaal volgegeten, en zijn wel echt te dik. Maar dat je die aanleg hebt, wil niet zeggen dat je er ook nix aan kan doen. 

Ikzelf, met dat voorbeeld, en duidelijk merkbare aanleg snel aan te komen (zeker sinds ik de pil slik) wil gewoon onder de 60 kilo blijven. Heeft nix met anorexia te maken.... "voorkomen is beter dan genezen"

Voor het meisje waar dit alles mee begon;

Eet gewoon 3 maaltijden per dag. Normale maaltijden. Op vaste tijden. (ga dus ook op redelijk vaste tijden slapen en opstaan) En dan iedere dag een half uurtje beweging. Wandelen, fietsen, fittness.... Bedenk het maar. Daarmee moet je in principe al wel een eindje komen. Gewoon NIET snoepen.... Zeker als je aangeeft dat je dat nu wel vee ldoet, mede door je familieleden (dat probleem ken ik overigens ook) Maakt dat al redelijk wat uit op wat je dus at. Ga geen medicijnen enzow ervoor nemen. Geen wondermiddeltjes. Je bent niet heeeel veel te zwaar, en door te snel af te vallen zal je alleen maar sneller terug zitten op de 67, of 70 of meer...

Voor de 2 die aangaven boven de 100 kilo te zitten. Succes met afvallen! Waar een wil is is een weg! En als je even niet meer afvalt (zie ik ook aan mijn ma) gewoon doorgaan, het afvallen zal ook weer verder gaan. Rustig afvallen is veel beter dan snel afvallen, de kilo's blijven dan tenminste een stuk makkelijker weg!

----------


## Zwemmertje

Ik had een vraagje werkt darmreiniger van de kruidvat hetzelfde als juso afslankvezels??

----------


## disticha

kan iemand mij info geven over relaxeer pillen,
hoe oud je moet zijn en hoeveel het kost? dank bij voorbaat

----------


## pilvraagjes

Mensen, ga nou alsjeblieft geen pillen slikken. Die zijn vaak niet gezond, en uiteindelijk word je er alleen maar dikker van!!! Een tip van mij; eet veel fruit, en drink veel water. Vooral dat water drinken is belangrijk. Geen hele plenzen in een keer, neem gewoon een klein glas, en een 1,5L fles, en drink dan een glas per keer. Die fles moet minimaal 1x leeg op een dag (en dan natuurlijk ook gewoon thee en andere dingen drinken (geen frisdrank! Dat zijn alleen maar weer calorien)) Als je 2 tot 3 liter water per dag kan drinken, zonder grote hoeveelheden in een keer te nemen (daardoor zou je alleen maar meer behoefte krijgen aan het volle-maag-gevoel) dan heb je veel minder honger, echt! dan het fruit erbij, fruit is gewoon gezond, reinigend, en je wordt er echt niet dik van (tenzij je grote hoeveelheden NAAST je normale voeding neemt).

Ontbijt bv met fruit, voor de lunch 2 boterhammen, met maar 1x beleg erop, dubbel doen dus. En ook gewoon fruit. Drink een keer opkikker ofzow, een glas melk! Melkproducten verminderen de vetopslag! En dan geen/ weinig boter, geen/weinig jus. Meer groente dan aardappels enzo. Niet teveel saus over de pasta en dergelijke. En dan gewoon op de fiets naar school/ werk/ supermarkt, etc. Ik zweer je, heel afgezaagd allemaal, maar dit werkt! Extra beweging is natuurlijk altijd beter, gaat het sneller. Maar als je niet snoept, en veel drinkt, dus ook niet teveel eet verder. Dan val je gewoon af. Doe je je lichaam nix tekort. 

Als je je lichaam wel tekort doet (en dat gebeurt vaak met pillen) dan word je lijf heel efficient. Dan ga je dus alles wat je wel eet opslaan. Want er is weinig eten (denkt je lichaam). Als je dan netjes bent afgevallen en je gaat weer normaal eten, dan duurt het laaang voor je lichaam weer minder opslaat. Veel langer dan de omschakeling andersom duurde! Dus dan kom je onwijs makkelijk en snel aan, zonder dat je veel eet ofzo.

Goed, misschien ist beetje warrig verhaal geworden, maar hoop dat jullie het volgen. Gewoon goed eten dus, veeel drinken en dan komt het allemaal wel goed! En dan blijf je ook netjes op gewicht daarna!

----------


## disticha

> Nou sorry hoor maar als jij denk dat je te zwaar bent dan ben je misschien wel niet helemaal lekker.. als je nou 20 was en je bent 100 kilo dan ist een ander verhaal maar je weeg bijna niks..
> 
> Groetjes Cher


 
hoi sandra ik weeg evene veel als jou en meet ook zo groot
en voel me goed in mijn vel
weet je ,ik kreeg gisteren nog mar het compliment van een jongen
die zei dat mijn figuur haba haba was. dus das dan ook voor jou van toepassing
leuke kledij kan je figuur mooi doen uitkomen,kies een jeans waar je figuur in uitkomt
en kies eerder voor een maatje meer waar je je goed in voelt dan maatje 38 waar je bijna niet kan in bewegen,want dan ga je erg down van kunnen lopen,

onthoud ook goed dat de mate in iedere winkel verschillend zijn.
erg verschillend!! ! ! ! 

ik heb zowel broeken met maatje 38 als broeken met maatje 42.
en passen me uiteindelijk allebei.

drink veel water en eet fruit da je lekker vind
(misschien moet je dat nog ontdekken)

en alles loopt goed,en zo kom je ook niet in het jojo-effect terecht.
verkies mooie kledij op elk moment zodat je je aantrekkelijk voelt

en je zal alvast niet meer aan pillen hoeven te denken

----------


## Kees

> Hee,
> Weet je, mensen moet even niet doen alsof afslanken zomaar gedaan kan worden...... 
> Even een kuurtje hier of daar, en dan hoppa! 10kg eraf
> 
> Wat je bij afslanken echt moet aanpakken is niet je eetgedrag, maar het 'waarom'
> Je bent dit niet voor niets gaan doen, er zit je iets niet lekker, en ter bescherming van jezelf prop je jezelf vol met al dat lekkers. Als je nu dat punt voor jezelf kan gaan aanpakken, is daarna de weg vrij om te gaan afslanken. 
> Want wat er namelijk gebeurd met afslanken is dat je de 'waarom' van je eetgedrag onder ogen komt en het voor jezelf oplost. Kom jij dit niet onder ogen, en ga je gewoon 'in aanval op je gewicht' blijf je tegen deze waarom botsen en krijg je dat het afvallen niet lukt, of dat je eens in de zoveel tijd een ontiegelijke terug val krijgt.
> 
> Zelf ben ik hier namelijk heel erg mee bezig geweest. Heb altijd mezelf helemaal volgevreten, ben nu ruim een jaar bezig met afslanken, en daar heb ik hele goede begeleiding bij, met voedings producten van Herbalife, en de persoon die mij de begeleiding op de producten geeft, natuurlijk denk je, herbalife is toch een afslankproduct, dus dan hoef je er toch niet zolang mee bezig te zijn? Maar Herbalife is uitgebalanceerde voeding, en ik voel me er echt super bij.
> ...


Hoi Tan,

Je bent goed bezig!!
Hou vol, het is de enige manier.

Hang in there!!

Kees

----------


## Kees

quote=sandra;1950]hoi ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar ben 1.68m en weeg 67. twee jaar geleden was dit nog maar 55kg. ik wil graag terug dit gewicht behalen. heeft er iemand tips? ik woon in een gezin van zes kinderen waar er heel veel lekkers is  :Frown:  en daar kan ik natuurlijk niet afblijven[/quote]



Beste Sandra,

Alles begint met discipline. Het vast voornemen om een resultaat te bereiken en te behouden.
Er bestaan met afvallen geen easy fixes.
Pilletjes, rare vezeltjes, poedertjes noem maar op, allemaal tijdelijke ellende die uiteindelijk jouw probleem alleen maar vergroten.
Begin er niet aan.
Je hebt hier al eerder raad gehad hoe. Daar hoeven we het toch niet meer over te hebben?
Het is niet moeilijk, je maakt het jezelf moeilijk.
De vraag is simpel, ben jij sterker dan je zucht naar al dat lekkers?
Als je echt wilt, ben je dat namelijk altijd.

Laat maar eens horen wat je hebt besloten en wat je resultaat is, ik ben benieuwd.

Groetjes,

Kees

----------


## pilvraagjes

> hoi ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar ben 1.68m en weeg 67. twee jaar geleden was dit nog maar 55kg. ik wil graag terug dit gewicht behalen. heeft er iemand tips? ik woon in een gezin van zes kinderen waar er heel veel lekkers is  en daar kan ik natuurlijk niet afblijven


Ik snap trouwens wel dat je problemen hebt met je gewicht, ik ben zelf 1.69, dus kan dat wel redelijk inschatten. Stel voorlopig ook niet als doel die 55 kilo (wat inderdaad best een lekker gewicht is bij die lengte, maar 57/58 is ook al prima, toch??? (vind ik dan)) Ga eerst maar is terug naar de 60. Neem daar de tijd voor, das 7 kilo, en daar mag je wel 2,5 maand voor nemen. Als je in een week maar 0,5 kilo afvalt is dat ook al goed, als het langzaam gaat blijft het er tenminste af he. Beweeg! En snoep gewoon niet teveel. Als je wat langer geen/ minder snoep eet, krijg je er ook steeds minder behoefte aan. Ben ook wel benieuwd of je hier nog wel leest?

Oh, wat ook een leuke is, slik je de pil? En zo ja, welke? Ik heb een tijd Diane geslikt, en dat gaf mij zo'n 5 kilo's extra. Nu slik ik Yasmin, en heb ik dus helemaal geen last meer van die kilo's. Ik kan weer wat meer eten (echt alles ging er gelijk aan bij mij, en ik at best heel gezond, dus das dan helemaal balen). Mijn stofwisseling is dus gewoon weer een stuk beter!

----------


## sjakie123

hallo ik ben 170 en ik weeg 80, is dit te veel

----------


## Rowan.x

Hallo,
Ik weeg ook iets teveel.. maar wat is nou beter.. om de zoveel tijd kleinere hoeveelheden eten.. of 3 grotere maaltijden..?
bijv.:
- 1 boterham met wat beleg
- een appel
- 1/2 boterhammen met wat beleg
- 2 liga's 
- aardappels,groente,vlees 
- een appel
of
-1 boterham met wat beleg, een appel
- 1/2 boterhammen met wat beleg, 2 ligga's 
- aardappels, groente, vlees, een appel.

Ik ben al een tijdje bezig, maar het gaat nog niet heel snel. Wel snoep ik zoenzo al veel minder, maar wat is nou een goed eetpatroon.

----------


## Lisa2731

Phen375 dieetpil - http://phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

